# I hardly speak Turkish



## DearPrudence

Hi everyone,

Preparing my short business trip to Istanbul with my more than basic Turkish.
I would like to check how to say "*I hardly speak Turkish*" (je parle à peine turc).
My phrasebook gives:
*"Türkçeyi güçlükle konuşabiliyorum"*
but shouldn't it be "türkçe"?
Is it good or is there a better wording?

Yardımınız için teşekkürler


----------



## spiraxo

*konuşmak* 
_(nsz)_ 1. Bir dilin kelimeleriyle düşüncesini sözlü olarak anlatmak:_ Çocuk daha konuşamıyor._ 2. _(-i, -den)_ Belli bir konudan söz etmek:_ Mehmet yedi yaşındayken anasıyla konuştuklarından fazla bir şey konuşmazdı. -_H. E. Adıvar. 3. _(nsz, -le)_ Bir konuda karşılıklı söz etmek, sohbet etmek:_ İşten sonra Nuruosmaniye'deki İkbal kahvesinde arkadaşlarla şiir ve edebiyat konuşuyoruz. -_F. R. Atay. 4. Söylev vermek, konuşma yapmak. 5. Konuşma dili olarak kullanmak:_ Türkçeyi çok iyi konuşuyor._ 6. Düşüncesini herhangi bir araç kullanarak anlatmak:_ Dilsizler el işaretleriyle konuşur._ 7._ (-le)_ İlişki kurmak veya ilişkiyi sürdürmek:_ Üst kattakilerle konuşuyoruz._ 8.
_TDK Güncel Türkçe Sözlük_
__
__


----------



## DearPrudence

Thanks. 
What confused me is that generally, I think I see languages without the accusative like here for instance:
_Je ne parle pas anglais/allemand/français. *İngilizce/Almanca/Fransızca* konuşmuyorum._


----------



## Rallino

If the direct object is in the immediate vicinity of the verb, nominative can be used. But if you put any other word in between, accusative is mandatory.

_Türkçe konuşuyorum._ but _Türkçe*yi* iyi/kötü/güçlükle konuşuyorum._


----------



## DearPrudence

Wow, thanks! Please don't tell me that Turkish has as many exceptions as French!! :-o


----------



## Rallino

I don't think it does. Don't worry.


----------



## Smeros

DearPrudence said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Preparing my short business trip to Istanbul with my more than basic Turkish.
> I would like to check how to say "*I hardly speak Turkish*" (je parle à peine turc).
> My phrasebook gives:
> *"Türkçeyi güçlükle konuşabiliyorum"*
> but shouldn't it be "türkçe"?
> Is it good or is there a better wording?
> 
> Yardımınız için teşekkürler



Your wording is great. Really great.


----------



## definator

DearPrudence said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Preparing my short business trip to Istanbul with my more than basic Turkish.
> I would like to check how to say "*I hardly speak Turkish*" (je parle à peine turc).
> My phrasebook gives:
> *"Türkçeyi güçlükle konuşabiliyorum"*
> but shouldn't it be "türkçe"?
> Is it good or is there a better wording?
> 
> Yardımınız için teşekkürler



We don't use like that. The general way to say that; "Az Türkçe biliyorum" or "Türkçe'yi çok az biliyorum". If you say "Türkçe'yi güçlükle konuşabiliyorum." It means like something prevent you to speak Turkish. But if you use that way, they would understand you anyway  because you are a foreigner. But like I said we don't use like that.

In Turkish, We don't say "İngilizce konuşur musun?" We say "İngilizce biliyor musun?"


----------



## DearPrudence

Thanks, definator.
Phrase books don't always say the same, so it's always quite confusing.


----------

